# The Beauty of Holiness: a guide to biblical worship



## bwana-asafiwe

Michael P. V. Barrett, B.A., M.A., Ph.D., is the President of Geneva Reformed Seminary and the Associate Minister at Faith Free Presbyterian Church in Greenville, South Carolina. For nearly 30 years he was a professor of Ancient Languages and Old Testament Theology and Interpretation at Bob Jones University and Seminary.

To the plethora of books on worship published in recent years, Dr. Michael Barrett adds an unapologetically Biblical study of the theology of worship. The burden for completing this book, in spite of the mass of new literature, was inflamed by the recurring “expressions of nonsense” [p. vii] found in much of the discussions and debates. In addressing this “nonsense”, Barrett provides for pastors and laymen “foundational principles extracted from the Scripture to guide toward biblical worship” [p. 180]. Having read some other recent works that emphasize historical, philosophical, and musicological perspectives to address the “red-hot” issue of worship, Barrett’s intentional biblical-theological spadework is a breath if fresh air, and a return to solid ground.

Barrett's style is simple and very readable. He spends his time in the Scriptures as opposed to culture, philosophy, and popular opinions. I recommend this volume as a work that will direct you to listen to what the Bible says and to humbly consider what _God _desires first and foremost.

Chapters:

The Danger of Worship
The Object of Worship
The Subject of Worship
The Liturgy of Worship
Aids for Worship
Examples of Worship
Paradigms for Worship

Also included are five Appendices on various issues regarding public worship (Dead Religion, Women in the Church, Head Covering, Music, & Contemporary Worship)


----------

